# Evenheat vs Paragon Oven



## evanjohnson

I just got a back more on my taxes than I was expecting and rather than get a knife I thought I'd get an oven. Anyone familiar with the Evenheat (looking at a KO22.5) vs a Paragon (looking at the KM24D) oven? I like the taller oven opening of the Evenheat 5.5" vs 4.25" but don't know if this is a limiting factor for anyone? I've read the Paragon oven might be a lttle sturdier.


----------



## DevinT

I've used both. Even heat for sure. 

Hoss


----------



## evanjohnson

DevinT said:


> I've used both. Even heat for sure.
> 
> Hoss



The Master speaks:surrendar:- that's all the info I need. Thanks.


----------



## sachem allison

i was just gonna say that.lol


----------



## Bill Burke

I both in my shop and use both. programming is nearly the same on both, heat times nearly the same. evenheat is a little faster but it is also a higher wattage oven so that is to be expected. 

As they come from the factories the outside temperature of the even heat during operation gets very hot, Hot enough to cause a burn if you happen to touch it while the paragons only get hot enough to be uncomfortable if you put your hand on it. this is about the only differances in the two as far as I can tell. The standard evenheat with the bigger chamber and side opening door is nice when working with foil envilopes.


----------



## ajhuff

I am curious. This was my lab furnace of choice. I sometimes had to go with a smaller one but when budget allowed this is what I got.
http://*******.com/d55gpt2

Is this much different than what you guys use as heat treating ovens? In what ways?

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff

Grrrr... :viking:

http://www.fishersci.com/ecomm/servlet/fsproductdetail_10652_634014_29104_-1_0

-AJ


----------



## evanjohnson

Bill Burke said:


> I both in my shop and use both. programming is nearly the same on both, heat times nearly the same. evenheat is a little faster but it is also a higher wattage oven so that is to be expected.
> 
> As they come from the factories the outside temperature of the even heat during operation gets very hot, Hot enough to cause a burn if you happen to touch it while the paragons only get hot enough to be uncomfortable if you put your hand on it. this is about the only differances in the two as far as I can tell. The standard evenheat with the bigger chamber and side opening door is nice when working with foil envilopes.



Can the Evenheat be insulated on the outside? I have some extra Kaowool and Fiberfrax block and could weld up an outer shell.


----------



## Bill Burke

evanjohnson said:


> Can the Evenheat be insulated on the outside? I have some extra Kaowool and Fiberfrax block and could weld up an outer shell.



before you order the oven Call Mike Kelly at evenheat and tell him you are going to order an oven from @##%, tell him the size you want and that you want the Bill Burke mod on the oven you are ordering. the mod entails wrapping the bricks with kao wool paper under the stainless exterior wrap on the oven. Th Kao wool significantly lowers the outside temp of the oven. 

Oh tell mike I said hi.


----------



## evanjohnson

Thanks,
John


----------



## Don Nguyen

Bill Burke said:


> before you order the oven Call Mike Kelly at evenheat and tell him you are going to order an oven from @##%, tell him the size you want and that you want the Bill Burke mod on the oven you are ordering. the mod entails wrapping the bricks with kao wool paper under the stainless exterior wrap on the oven. Th Kao wool significantly lowers the outside temp of the oven.
> 
> Oh tell mike I said hi.



I will definitely have to do this when I order mine. Does it matter who you order from (Can't tell with the @##%)?


----------



## Bill Burke

it shouldn't matter but you might talk with mike about it before you order.


----------

